# First crash



## Sp00ks

So tonight my clean driving history came to an abrupt end. I was stationery at a set of traffic lights at a junction, my lights turned green so I pulled away, moments later I was hit side on and sent 90 degrees right so I was facing the direction the car I was hit from had come. Setting my curtain airbags off and writing off both cars. His looks alot worse than mine but thats German > French I think.

He had definitely ran a red light and actually admitted it to me but we were the only two present. (Atleast 6 cars witnessed the accident but none stopped and just drove around us, including two black cabs behind me). 

Its now been a couple of hours since the crash, I managed to drive my car home but it will need recovering. Just wondering what happens now? I don't want to get screwed over. I have 9 years no claims and it was 100% not my fault. The police have been useless and uninterested, they wouldn't come to the scene as there were no injuries. But I was hit by a car that had clearly passed a red light doing enough speed to send my car spinning. Also my right knee has started to feel sore, probably just bruising but what if its not. My job involves lots of walking and standing. (Surveyor).


----------



## Ben108

You need to call his insurance and start the ball rolling.

You will also need to call yours with regards to the accident to declare youve been in one and that his insurance are dealing with it.

With regards to the police and injury, ring them back and now state injurys have occurred, express your concerns regarding the red light etc


----------



## Sicskate

Well at least you've not seriously injured. 

All you can really do is call you insurance and see what steps they want to take next. 

As for you knee, I'd monitor it and be straight down the doctors if it gets any worse.


----------



## Titanium Htail

Although it might seem you sustained little injury initially, the ferocity of such an impact as you describe may have some potential consequences.

The police themselves wrote my car off, as you the crumple zones worked we had long term injury so my advice would be to get yourself checked out. Perhaps make a diagram of all the pertinent facts while your memory is fresh or even some photographs if possible.

Good luck, John Tht.


----------



## Sp00ks

Thanks for all your advice. Just a couple of pictures of the pics I got from the scene.



His car is the car with the massive frontal damage and as you can see his impact sent my car spinning to face the way he was coming from. The car you can see in the background is waiting at the traffic lights he came through a red on, as you can see he has travelled a fair distance to impact me.



This shows the damage my car sustained. Really strong these old Audis. I dread to think what could have happened in a smart car for example. My car was also drivable afterwards. The road you can see straight ahead is where I was going.

There is a big camera over looking this junction, but the police officer I spoke on the phone with was pretty adamant that he didn't care about that or think it was of any importance. I just don't want to get screwed into a 50/50 which I most definitely wouldn't have been had the dozen or so witnesses stayed put.

My insurance company have just opened so I will give them a call now. I didn't get the name of the other drivers insurance company, but I have all his other details.


----------



## Sp00ks

Just to update, I have been on the phone to my insurance and of course the 3rd party has decided it wasn't his fault now and that his light was green. I actually have video evidence on my phone of him admitting it was his fault, I didn't intend to record him as I was taking pictures but my phone opens up the action you was last doing, so I inadvertently recorded a video instead of taking a picture. He can clearly be heard to say "I hit you". And when I say you came through a red light he says "I know".


----------



## cossiecol

Why not phone him and tell him you've got the video recording, that way he may admit to being in the wrong and save everyone a whole load of time.


----------



## stuartr

I had something similar to me a while back, but I stuck with my story via my insurance and when the other party was threatened with court action he backed down.
It's terrible but whenever there is an accident it's always important to stop someone else and get contact details in case they are needed as a witness... even a just a mobile number and name.
The police might do nothing now but if it comes to court things are different.


----------



## alan hanson

He said his knee was hurting, its better to mention it as soon as possible if it turns out to be nothing then it gets forgotten if it flares up and becomes something more important then at least he has made a record of it. its not fruading the system just common sense.

fraud of theystem would be my neck, back, shoulders, legs hurt and milking it and going from the above he hasnt come across at all like that


----------



## Sp00ks

stuartr said:


> I had something similar to me a while back, but I stuck with my story via my insurance and when the other party was threatened with court action he backed down.
> It's terrible but whenever there is an accident it's always important to stop someone else and get contact details in case they are needed as a witness... even a just a mobile number and name.
> The police might do nothing now but if it comes to court things are different.


Well by the time I got out of my car, I was initially dazed, and trapped by my drivers door no longer functioning. All I could see as I clambered over to the passenger side was cars driving around our impact. Infact nobody stopped to ask if either of us were okay until atleast 5 minutes later when a motorbike briefly stopped.

I really am hoping the insurance buys my side of events, as it was me who got all the pictures of the scene, a small inadvertent video of a confession, I called 999 and then 101 half hour later when they didn't show up. I have also today requested tfl CCTV footage that doesn't quite cover the impact but will hopefully show I went through a green light.

Just really annoying how he has changed his side of events but that was to be expected I suppose. Really don't know what to do about the hire car, I was offered one but was told they will recover all costs from third party but should they be unsuccesful it will be down to me.


----------



## Sp00ks

alan hanson said:


> He said his knee was hurting, its better to mention it as soon as possible if it turns out to be nothing then it gets forgotten if it flares up and becomes something more important then at least he has made a record of it. its not fruading the system just common sense.
> 
> fraud of theystem would be my neck, back, shoulders, legs hurt and milking it and going from the above he hasnt come across at all like that


Thanks mate I am glad you have seen that. I really don't agree with ambulance chasing or exaggerating claims. I have a minor bruise on my knee which I have mentioned but I don't feel warrants anything more to be honest. Insurance company have said it might feel worse as days pass but we will see.


----------



## Gav147

Sp00ks said:


> There is a big camera over looking this junction, but the police officer I spoke on the phone with was pretty adamant that he didn't care about that or think it was of any importance.


Have you mentioned this to your insurance company also? Maybe they can be more persuasive in getting the footage?

Hope you get it sorted OP


----------



## Kash-Jnr

If you can prove you went through a "green" light, the rest of the story paints itself. I hope you get it sorted though as dealing with insurers can be a bit of a pita.

Who are you with if you don't mind me asking, I just completed a total loss claim for my M135i from Admiral, apart from one or two situations they were actually quite pleasant to deal with. Just depends if you disclose everything before hand really.


----------



## Sp00ks

Kash-Jnr said:


> If you can prove you went through a "green" light, the rest of the story paints itself. I hope you get it sorted though as dealing with insurers can be a bit of a pita.
> 
> Who are you with if you don't mind me asking, I just completed a total loss claim for my M135i from Admiral, apart from one or two situations they were actually quite pleasant to deal with. Just depends if you disclose everything before hand really.


I am with Admiral too. I am hoping I can get the CCTV footage which will help greatly.

This would be such an easy case had the cars behind me stopped as witnesses. Frustrating to say the least.

And yes I have told my insurance company about the CCTV, but I am being proactive and doing as much as I can my side. Thanks for all your support guys. Incidently I asked advice here in December when my other car was damaged by M&S and also recieved great advice then. Half the payout I recieved from M&S actually paid for this car.


----------



## alan hanson

you on social media sites? any chance of putting an appeal out locally asking for witnesses


----------



## Sp00ks

Just to update this.

My insurance paid me out what I paid for my car. Surprise surprise though, the idiot who hit me after jumping a red light is now claiming, he didn't and that I must have done. To say I am annoyed is an understatement. I have told my insurance I am happy to go to court, but getting worried as they sent me a projected costs to myself.

Dash cam being ordered asap, never want to go through this again. Still so cross that all the people who witnessed the accident just drove off.


----------



## Arvi

Sorry to hear about your accident. Main thing is your ok as that looks like quite an impact.

Very dishonest of them to change their story and I hope it works in your favour. 

Have you decided which dash cam your going for? I'm tempted myself but the hard wiring puts me off as I want to have auto start on it rather than clog up the cigarette lighter.


----------



## Twizz

Sorry to hear about the crash and the fact he's trying to claim from you now, exactly the reason I bought a dash cam to protect myself from in the future. I've got a road hawk if that's of any help - when I enquired about cams to my dads insurance they actually quoted that it needs to be active when the ignition turns on - that's just a simple tap into any switched live (is fuse it of course)


----------



## brinks

Dash cam is a good idea, mines been in a couple of months now and I don't even notice it.

If something like this happened the footage would be gold dust to me and the insurance company.

Fingers crossed for you matey.


----------



## MA3RC

Sorry to hear about your accident, a similar thing happened to me not that long ago. A woman crashed into me, admitted fault, spoke to my insurer a few days later, when they informed me that she was pinning the blame on me now. Luckily I had her number, sent her a lovely worded whatsapp with my dashcam video attached. Her story soon changed. The case was settled within the next fortnight. 

You're doing the right thing by getting a dashcam. They pay for themselves. All I hope is that you get the outcome you deserve


----------



## Shiny

Sp00ks said:


> I didn't intend to record him as I was taking pictures but my phone opens up the action you was last doing, so I inadvertently recorded a video instead of taking a picture. He can clearly be heard to say "I hit you". And when I say you came through a red light he says "I know".


Have you still got this recording? If so, send it to your Insurers if you haven't already.


----------



## ShiningWit

Shiny said:


> Have you still got this recording? If so, send it to your Insurers if you haven't already.


Yes, whatever you do, keep the recording of him owning up. Back it up, back it up again. If it goes to court and thats produced, they'll probably throw the book at the lying sh*te.
If you managed to get tfl footage of you driving off on a green light so much the better.

Good luck


----------



## Sp00ks

Insurance are not interested in the footage. As its not legal to record someone without their consent apparently. But yes I have the footage. TFL haven't replied to any of my emails and by now I think that footage will be long gone. I know whats coming is a 50/50 settlement but I am not having it. People should not be able to get away with putting others in danger and then out of pocket and inconvenienced.


----------



## adamb87

I'm sorry but i think it is legal to record where ever you want in a public place. Doesnt stop cctv on every corner recording!!


----------



## Rob74

Sp00ks said:


> Insurance are not interested in the footage. As its not legal to record someone without their consent apparently. But yes I have the footage. TFL haven't replied to any of my emails and by now I think that footage will be long gone. I know whats coming is a 50/50 settlement but I am not having it. People should not be able to get away with putting others in danger and then out of pocket and inconvenienced.


It's perfectly legal to record/take photos in a public place & no you don't need any body's consent


----------



## Bigoggy

I had a taxi go through a red light a few years ago and hit me on my drivers front quarter. The guy owned up even to the police. His insurance still tried it on even with a police statement. They lost the case in court and had to pay


----------



## Sp00ks

A happy ending!

Thought I would give this thread a conclusion. Today I recieved a letter stating that the other insurance have now admitted liability and to provide them with any further costs I incurred. So I will be getting my excess and my recovery charges back shortly hopefully. They are also asking about my injury and have set up an appointment at Harley Street. Seems like a real scam to be honest, my back and neck were slightly sore and painful for a week or so after the accident, but I saw my GP and on his advice kept taking painkillers until I didn't need them anymore. (A week or two). This has been a real eye opening to why insurance is ridiculously expensive, first I was offered a courtesy car at ridiculous costs per day, which I declined and now this whole Harley Street appointment.

Anyway thanks for everyones contributions and advice, it has been much appreciated, and kept me calm.

Dash cam is being ordered!


----------



## empsburna

Good to hear it has worked out for you.


----------



## great gonzo

3K in compensation is the normal payout for this sort of thing!

Gonz


----------



## Kimo

Tbh, seeing as the other guy accepted fault in the accident I was in I happily let him pay for hire car or is have been off work for 2 months

I haven't had a call about injuries which I found strange. I've had serious neck and back pain since but haven't claimed and don't plan on doing either  

Did you get what the car was worth? That's my big annoyance, lost about £1.5k of the cars value


----------



## camerashy

Good news in the end.


----------



## Simz

Kimo said:


> Tbh, seeing as the other guy accepted fault in the accident I was in I happily let him pay for hire car or is have been off work for 2 months
> 
> I haven't had a call about injuries which I found strange. I've had serious neck and back pain since but haven't claimed and don't plan on doing either
> 
> Did you get what the car was worth? That's my big annoyance, lost about £1.5k of the cars value


RIDICULOUS.....You suffered an injury and had a policy that covers you for such things, Get a claim in ya muppet:thumb: Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Simz

Sp00ks said:


> A happy ending!
> 
> Thought I would give this thread a conclusion. Today I recieved a letter stating that the other insurance have now admitted liability and to provide them with any further costs I incurred. So I will be getting my excess and my recovery charges back shortly hopefully. They are also asking about my injury and have set up an appointment at Harley Street. Seems like a real scam to be honest, my back and neck were slightly sore and painful for a week or so after the accident, but I saw my GP and on his advice kept taking painkillers until I didn't need them anymore. (A week or two). This has been a real eye opening to why insurance is ridiculously expensive, first I was offered a courtesy car at ridiculous costs per day, which I declined and now this whole Harley Street appointment.
> 
> Anyway thanks for everyones contributions and advice, it has been much appreciated, and kept me calm.
> 
> Dash cam is being ordered!


Accident resulting in injury.....Claim!! do not be a hero that's what you pay for mate, glad it's sorted.


----------



## Sp00ks

Kimo said:


> Tbh, seeing as the other guy accepted fault in the accident I was in I happily let him pay for hire car or is have been off work for 2 months
> 
> I haven't had a call about injuries which I found strange. I've had serious neck and back pain since but haven't claimed and don't plan on doing either
> 
> Did you get what the car was worth? That's my big annoyance, lost about £1.5k of the cars value


Yeah I paid 1800 for it and they paid me that minus my excess and recovery costs. Only annoying thing is I had shortly before put a new clutch and flywheel in at a cost of 700.

Annoying thing for me is the fact I was insuring that Audi and my 5 series for £550 fully comp, and since the accident its now costing me 1k.


----------

